# is the burton c60 est worth it?



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

damnit it's $400+ canadian bucks. why does it cost so much? every other burton est bindings are around $200ish except for the c02 est which cost a little less than the c60. maybe the cartel est is a better bang for my bucks? it's about $250. i'm considering the c60 est is cuz i want to own it for a long time.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Don't think because it is expensive you will own it for a long time. You could get a much cheaper binding that has just as much quality and it will last just as long. The C60 has some better features that make it more. Read the details on them and find out what the differences are before you drop $400 plus for a binding that won't suit your riding.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

maf05r6 said:


> Don't think because it is expensive you will own it for a long time. You could get a much cheaper binding that has just as much quality and it will last just as long. The C60 has some better features that make it more. Read the details on them and find out what the differences are before you drop $400 plus for a binding that won't suit your riding.


i did read the figures but to be honest burton has a trillion names for figures and they are very confusing. a lot of marketing lingo. as far as i know i just recognize carbon fiber and it supposed to be lighter. am i missing something else?


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well some of what is raising the price is the carbon fiber. It will make it much lighter but also raises the price. Another thing is the heel cushion and fullbed cushioning system. This is also their top of the line binding. 

What type of riding are you doing?


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

maf05r6 said:


> Well some of what is raising the price is the carbon fiber. It will make it much lighter but also raises the price. Another thing is the heel cushion and fullbed cushioning system. This is also their top of the line binding.
> 
> What type of riding are you doing?


thnx, i do mostly tricks now with some occasional carving. i read that the c60 is very stiff so i suppose that's a good thing for tricks.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

you supposed wrong lol. you want a softer, more flexible binding for freestyle. more stiffness is better for freeride/allmountain.
so if teh c60 is stiff i would opt for a more flexible binding.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, riding park you want a softer binding.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

C60's and C02's are suited and best paired for stiff, fast, freeride boards. This setup is amazing for hard charging steeps, straight line bombing, and massive airs. However, it's awful for boxes, rails, butters, and presses. I don't know what kind of board you have (aside from Burton ICS), but if it's not a Custom X or higher, then don't bother, you won't get your money out of them. If you're looking for a killer all-mountain EST binding that you can take anywhere, the Cartel will treat you right


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Dano said:


> C60's and C02's are suited and best paired for stiff, fast, freeride boards. This setup is amazing for hard charging steeps, straight line bombing, and massive airs. However, it's awful for boxes, rails, butters, and presses. I don't know what kind of board you have (aside from Burton ICS), but if it's not a Custom X or higher, then don't bother, you won't get your money out of them. If you're looking for a killer all-mountain EST binding that you can take anywhere, the Cartel will treat you right


yup what he said.

those are good stiff bindings for a good stiff board....u will not enjoy how ur board performs with stiffer bindings especially if u have a freestyle board.

if ur stuck on burton bindings, get the p1.1's or customs...maybe even the cartels


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Personally, I didn't like the C02's at all. The C60's are a step above it and I can tell you this much... Those bindings are effin light! Still, I'm not a fan of either bindings. Other than lightness and a cool highback mesh design, they were uneventful.

Want to know my favorite Burton binding from the test fest last week? The Burton Infidels. Affordable, super comfortable, and almost perfect amount of flex. It is geared more towards a park rider which I am not, so I wish they were a little stiffer. Still, I loved those bindings. I'm a Flow user so I am big on comfort and the Infidels provided the comfort while still being a traditional strap in. Not sure what the wing did for me, but supposedly it helps with hitting rails. Oh wait, my tail presses felt a little more comfortable. That little wing does have a use after all :laugh:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of my CO2s after putting them back on my board. The straps are very uncomfortable after a couple hours. I've never tried the C60 but would love to if someone gave me a pair. I'll just have to look out for a burton demo one of these days.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

I loooveee my CO2's with my custom X. they go hand to hand... they even have matching X's on the foot straps


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

I had C02's on my Never Summer Heritage last year, and then towards the end of last year upgraded to the C60's. The C60's are a bit stiffer, and are INCREDIBLY light. 

I ride a lot of park, more than just cruisin and they suit me ok. I do plan, however, to try something more forgiving. I went all the way, so I can get a better feel for both ends of the spectrum, to better suit my own needs, in my own style. Granted theyre expensive but, well worth it IMO.

Just make sure you flip down your hi-backs when gettin on the lift! Burton does NOT cover it! :laugh:


----------

